# Mallenders - best treatment?



## DreamingIsBelieving (7 September 2015)

My PL cob has got a touch of mallenders. The affected area has been clipped off. I've been reading past threads but the variety of treatments people use is mind boggling! It seems everyone has their own way of treating it!

To hand I have HibiScub and T-Gel - which do I use? Could I use both or is there a risk for over treating? I don't want to weaken his natural barriers and leave him vulnerable to infection. I have also read that applying a cream such as E45 or Sudocrem will help soften the scabs so they can be picked off?

Please can someone shed some light on his mysterious skin condition (I hadn't even heard of it until this evening)!


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 September 2015)

Don't use sudocreme it's horrible drying stuff. 

I've been using my eczema cream on my cob. You want something moisturising. Don't use aqueous cream either.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 September 2015)

Don't pick the scabs off.  This is a form of dermatitis, not bacterial in nature like mud fever.  The cream will soften the scabs and they will fall off by themselves.  Getting wet stimulates the skin to form more scabs, so best not to wash it.  My mare's mallenders and sallenders have cleared up since I stopped feeding her anything with teven the tiniest bit of wheat in it - so no commercial treats, she has carrots as rewards.


----------



## Welshboy (8 September 2015)

I keep the hair trimmed quite closely around the scabby area. I wash with Selsun shampoo every few weeks (leaving it in for 5-10 mins before rinsing) - similar effect to T-Gel. In between I use an moisturiser for psoriasis Epaderm and find that when massaging the cream in it loosens the excessive skin/scabs. I find it's slightly worse in the damp, winter weather - have to keep a little more on top of it


----------



## RhaLoulou (8 September 2015)

I was advised by a traditional cob owner to feed some micronised linseed and it worked.


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (8 September 2015)

Would baby oil work with regards to softening the scabs and moisturising?


----------



## Harriettie (8 September 2015)

Yes, baby oil worked with my boy, but it also made his hair fall out, as did pig oil.  Epiderm is what I've found to be best after 16 years of trying to cure it (and realising there is no cure.....), so now I just treat the symptoms. Its best if clipped completely as well.


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (8 September 2015)

At the moment I'm thinking I'll wash in T-Gel once a week to get rid of any sort of build-up that may have occurred and apply a moisturising cream of some sorts (now thinking Vaseline?) 4 times a week (can't do more than that as he's only loaned out 4 days a week and on his non-loaning days I can't really expect yard staff to traipse down the field to rub a bit of moisturiser onto a couple of scabs!).

If it is indeed a dry skin condition (have read it's similar to psoriasis) then why do so many sites suggest HibiScrub as an effective treatment? Surely all HibiScrub would do is dry out the area even more, making it more susceptible to future cracking? Is applying an anti-bacterial really necessary? I'm thinking I may need to HibiScrub the first time round before applying some sort of barrier (such as Vaseline?) as the flies were really bothering him trying to get in it - not good!

EDIT:

Just found this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Leovet-Silver-Ointment-Horses-Ponies/dp/B00O56KPM8 - antibacterial and moisturising! Any thoughts?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 September 2015)

DreamingIsBelieving said:



			At the moment I'm thinking I'll wash in T-Gel once a week to get rid of any sort of build-up that may have occurred and apply a moisturising cream of some sorts (now thinking Vaseline?) 4 times a week (can't do more than that as he's only loaned out 4 days a week and on his non-loaning days I can't really expect yard staff to traipse down the field to rub a bit of moisturiser onto a couple of scabs!).

If it is indeed a dry skin condition (have read it's similar to psoriasis) then why do so many sites suggest HibiScrub as an effective treatment? Surely all HibiScrub would do is dry out the area even more, making it more susceptible to future cracking? Is applying an anti-bacterial really necessary? I'm thinking I may need to HibiScrub the first time round before applying some sort of barrier (such as Vaseline?) as the flies were really bothering him trying to get in it - not good!

EDIT:

Just found this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Leovet-Silver-Ointment-Horses-Ponies/dp/B00O56KPM8 - antibacterial and moisturising! Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...


Some people mix up a treatment for  mud-fever (which some vets don't recommend for MF) and mallenders/pastern dermatitis.  There is no bacteria involved in mallenders, it is just like psoriasis/eczema, the skin seems to produce too many cells which do not fall off like normal skin cells do (very layman's explanation, there!).
I have found the Leovet silver ointment very useful for my mare's legs.  I keep them dry, have NOT clipped, although I have done so in the past, and used the silver ointment twice daily when it was at its worst but after a diet change, her scabs have improved enormously and now I just keep a tub on hand, in case.


----------



## paddyrose (9 September 2015)

I have had a fantastic result with Dovobet Gel . My husband has psoriasis so had some of this from doctor. However he finds Aveeno is much better so had some gel left. Thought Id try it on my cobs legs as it is similar to psoriasis too much skin growth. After 4 days applying twice a day it has totally cleared it. All scabs have gone Amazing!
Not sure if its available without prescription though.


----------



## YasandCrystal (9 September 2015)

My farrier husband recommends Equine America Fungatrol he says it works a treat.


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 September 2015)

paddyrose said:



			I have had a fantastic result with Dovobet Gel . My husband has psoriasis so had some of this from doctor. However he finds Aveeno is much better so had some gel left. Thought Id try it on my cobs legs as it is similar to psoriasis too much skin growth. After 4 days applying twice a day it has totally cleared it. All scabs have gone Amazing!
Not sure if its available without prescription though.
		
Click to expand...


Its aveeno I'm using, I find it amazing for me and the horse.


----------



## furrycat (12 September 2015)

Which aveeno product are you using on mallenders? Not sure which one to buy.


----------

